

Now we know that Amy Winehouse is dead we see that we need better noise filters. - jmjerlecki
https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/HKcsYKSN27A

======
timmyd
Happy to be downvoted for this one.

So a person dies, and robert scoble is concerned about noise filters in
Google+? Literally 1-2 hours after their death ?

Please - show some respect for a person and choose a time to post a more
adequate title. Amazing that tech pundits have reduced themselves "oh, she's
dead BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY! Lets focus on noise filters!"

Sorry. Don't think it's cool.

------
TomOfTTB
There's a pretty serious tinge of narcissism to using a woman's death to
complain about too much noise in your social stream. He couldn't have waited
until the next time Apple's rumored to be building a TV to post this?

~~~
ryandvm
Agreed. I don't care what Amy Winehouse did with her life, but to hear some
professional Twitterer bellyaching that her death is wasting his time is
sickening.

------
molecule
re-framing problem for clarity:

"Man who follows everyone he meets complains about noise in his social
streams..."

------
mieses
I can't think of a more perfect polar opposite to Winehouse than Scoble.

